# Star Trek: Into Darkness - Vorpremiere mit Trekkies und ein erster Kommentar in Playtime



## Mhaire (9. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Into Darkness - Vorpremiere mit Trekkies und ein erster Kommentar in Playtime * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Vorpremiere mit Trekkies und ein erster Kommentar in Playtime


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (9. Mai 2013)

Hab den Film gestern gesehen und muss sagen von den Effekten, Sound und dem genialen 3D ist
es der beste Star Trek Film.

Die Story war auch ziemlich gut und was mir sehr gefallen hat ist das sich der Film von den Charakteren her noch mehr nach Star Trek anfühlt als der letzte.

Natürlich gab es auch etwas das mir überhaupt nicht gefallen hat... aber das musste wohl storytechnisch so sein

Ach ja und das Ende.......ICH LIEBE ES!

Dennoch, an den 2009 Film kommt Into Darkness nicht ran

Meine Top 3:

1.Star Trek
2.Into Darkness
3.Zurück in die Gegenwart/ Star Trek: Der Film

Fazit: Schaut euch den Film unbedingt(in 3D) an!


----------



## MICHI123 (9. Mai 2013)

Gestern im Double Feature gewesen, hui, das hat Spaß gemacht 
Beim 2. Teil war ich erstmal die ersten 30  Minuten damit beschäftigt diese übertriebene und extrem ätzende 3D-Scheiße zu ignorieren, grauenhaft... hätte man sich sparen können den Quatsch.. naja, ich sehe schon kommen, dass mit den Star Wars von Disney dann "3D only" oder sowas durchgedrückt wird. Schade dass es bei Star Trek hier nur ein Double Feature mit 3D gibt, naja muss man durch.


Der Film ist auf jeden Fall richtig stark gemacht, wenn man sich erstmal dran gewöhnt hat, dass einem überall Fetzen und funken ins gesicht springen. Die Charaktere sind schon klasse gemacht, Spock ist einfach nur klasse  Bei manchen Dialogen hab ich mich echt fast weggeschmissen.
Dann Khan... WOAH was ein genialer Bösewicht  super geamcht und gespielt, böse, überlegen, clever. Die kurze Szene mit den Klingonen war auch hervorragend 
Am Ende hat mich dann aber EXTREM gestört dass:


Spoiler



Khan viel zu wenig zum Zug kam. Nachdem er das Schlachtschiff übernommen hatte und auf die Erde gestürzt ist, habe ich erwartet, dass es jetzt RICHTIG los geht mit Khan. Er hätte soooo viel Potential gehabt! Aber dann prügelt er sich 2 Minuten mit Spock (ganz innovativ auf fliegenden Schiffen *schnarch*) und verliert... toll. Khan hätte meiner Meinung nach viel viel mehr zum Zug kommen müssen am Ende. Seine Überlegenheit im Nahkampf kam dort gar nicht mehr zum tragen. Dass Kirk dann gerettet wird durch Khans Blut war leider auch total klar, weswegen die Sterbeszene (die ja auch lustig aus dem echten Teil 2 Star Trek bekannt ist, trotzdem gut war) mit Kirk langweilig war, weil klar war dass er sofort gerettet wird, nachdem Pille mit Khans Blut an dem toten Viech experimentiert hat.



Insgesamt aber extremst unterhaltsam und klasse Inszenierung mit fetziger Action, wegen dem eher schwachen Ende bzw. verschenktem Potential eine
*8,5/10*


----------



## lars9401 (9. Mai 2013)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> naja, ich sehe schon kommen, dass mit den Star Wars von Disney dann "3D only" oder sowas durchgedrückt wird



Du siehst das erst noch kommen ?? Ich hab hier im Umkreis von 100 km kein einziges Kino, welches den Film in 2D bringt. Gleiches gilt auch für Iron Man 3. Kino ist für mich seit 3D gestorben.


----------



## Lukecheater (9. Mai 2013)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Du siehst das erst noch kommen ?? Ich hab hier im Umkreis von 100 km kein einziges Kino, welches den Film in 2D bringt. Gleiches gilt auch für Iron Man 3. Kino ist für mich seit 3D gestorben.


 
Dann wohnst du aber ziemlich in der Pampa. Bei uns wird der auch in 2D gezeigt, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Mai 2013)

Bei uns auch. Zum Glück. Die Kinos vor Ort haben erst vor wenigen Tagen die zusätzlichen 2D-Vorstellungen in ihrem Programm auf deren Homepages aufgeführt. Zur Not hätte ich auch in den sauren Apfel gebissen und den Film in 3D besucht, aber jetzt muss ich es doch nicht.
Sonntag Abend. Freue mich darauf.


----------



## soranPanoko (9. Mai 2013)

Naja, mal wieder hat JJ bewiesen, das er sich maximal oberflächlich mit Star Trek beschäftigt hat... Mit dem Hintergrundwissen, das Kahn für den eugenischen Krieg (die nicht einmal erwähnt werden...) verantwortlich war und somit der größte Kriegsverbrecher der STErde war, kommt der umgang mit ihm sowas von unglaubwürdig rüber... Alleine, das scheinbar niemand ihn kennt... Man stelle sich mal vor man würde Hitler aus ner tiefkühltruhe holen... 
Ansonsten hatte man ein paar Anspielungen auf die Tosfolge und ST2 wo Kirk und Spock die rollen getauscht haben.


Allein durch Kahn kann ich aber den Film wenig abgewinnen...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei uns auch. Zum Glück. Die Kinos vor Ort haben erst vor wenigen Tagen die zusätzlichen 2D-Vorstellungen in ihrem Programm auf deren Homepages aufgeführt. Zur Not hätte ich auch in den sauren Apfel gebissen und den Film in 3D besucht, aber jetzt muss ich es doch nicht.
> Sonntag Abend. Freue mich darauf.



Auf Tele5 kam heut um 20h ein 10Min-Special zur Premiere, war ganz witzig.

Aber wegen 3D: kommt das in den abgelegenen Regionen, die das jetzt nur in 3D zeigen, dann selbst nach ein paar Wochen nicht in den 2D-Säälen?


----------



## lars9401 (9. Mai 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Dann wohnst du aber ziemlich in der Pampa.  Bei uns wird der auch in 2D gezeigt, soweit ich weiß.


 
Ich von in Erfurt, immerhin die Landeshauotstadt von Thüringen. Weimar, Jena, Suhl, Eisenach, Ilmenau,... alles nur 3D-Scheiße. In der Pampa wohnen, würde ich da besser finden und hoffen, dass sich das Kino dort kein 3D leisten kann.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber wegen 3D: kommt das in den abgelegenen Regionen, die das jetzt nur in 3D zeigen, dann selbst nach ein paar Wochen nicht in den 2D-Säälen?



Das kam jetzt bei "meinem" Kino erst 1mal vor. Wenn der Film nur in der 3D-Fassung startet, dann wird er auch nur in dieser gezeigt.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (9. Mai 2013)

Tut euch selbst einen gefallen und schaut euch den Film in 3D an!
Ohne 3D verpasst ihr nämlich etwas.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2013)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Ich von in Erfurt, immerhin die Landeshauotstadt von Thüringen. Weimar, Jena, Suhl, Eisenach, Ilmenau,... alles nur 3D-Scheiße. In der Pampa wohnen, würde ich da besser finden und hoffen, dass sich das Kino dort kein 3D leisten kann.


 tja, dank Soli habt ihr halt nur Top-ausgestattete Kinos, das wollen die Betreiber natürlich dann auch ausnutzen   

Du kannst ja die Marklücke nutzen und ein 2D-Kino eröffnen mit garantiert keinem 3D, scheint ja eine Nachfrage dafür zu geben. Passende Namen wären zB 

R-*2D*-Zwo
Two-ringer Lichtspielsaal
DSEZ (Drei sind einer zuviel)
Wurzel aus 4D²
..
..


----------



## Enisra (9. Mai 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Naja, mal wieder hat JJ bewiesen, das er sich maximal oberflächlich mit Star Trek beschäftigt hat... Mit dem Hintergrundwissen, das Kahn für den eugenischen Krieg (die nicht einmal erwähnt werden...) verantwortlich war und somit der größte Kriegsverbrecher der STErde war, kommt der umgang mit ihm sowas von unglaubwürdig rüber... Alleine, das scheinbar niemand ihn kennt... Man stelle sich mal vor man würde Hitler aus ner tiefkühltruhe holen...
> Ansonsten hatte man ein paar Anspielungen auf die Tosfolge und ST2 wo Kirk und Spock die rollen getauscht haben.
> .


 
irgendwie glaube ich ja das er sich besser auskennt als sogenannte "Fans"
denn blöderweise kannte den in Der Schlafende Tiger auch keiner auf anhieb
Und Daumen hoch für die Spoiler


----------



## soranPanoko (9. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> irgendwie glaube ich ja das er sich besser auskennt als sogenannte "Fans"
> denn blöderweise kannte den in Der Schlafende Tiger auch keiner auf anhieb
> Und Daumen hoch für die Spoiler


 
Auf anhieb nicht aber spätestens wenn er sagt, er ist Kahn, hätte doch irgendjemand mal überlegen müssen ... Der tut ja nicht als ob er wer anderes wäre, deswegen sehe ich das auch nciht als Spoiler an ...


----------



## Enisra (9. Mai 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Auf anhieb nicht aber spätestens wenn er sagt, er ist Kahn, hätte doch irgendjemand mal überlegen müssen ... Der tut ja nicht als ob er wer anderes wäre, deswegen sehe ich das auch nciht als Spoiler an ...


 
es ist ein Spoiler weil es erst bekannt ist wenn man den Film schon gesehen hat du Knalltüte -.-

Außerdem, in TOS hat auch danach keiner großartig Anstalten gemacht die aufzuhalten, bis zur Auflösung am Ende, d.h. man war genauso doof unterwegs wie im Original und vorallem, wer kommt schon auf die Idee dass der Typ da einer der größten Despoten ist, am Übernächsten Mittwoch oder so müsste die Folge wieder mal auf zdfneo kommen


----------



## soranPanoko (9. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> es ist ein Spoiler weil es erst bekannt ist wenn man den Film schon gesehen hat du Knalltüte -.-


 Schonmal auf die zichmillionen Newsseiten gesehen? Trailer? ...  Das war kein Geheimniss ... Mal abgeehen davon, dass er schon im thread erwähnt wurde


----------



## Enisra (9. Mai 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Schonmal auf die zichmillionen Newsseiten gesehen? Trailer? ...  Das war kein Geheimniss ... Mal abgeehen davon, dass er schon im thread erwähnt wurde


 
nein, eben weil ich mich ja nicht Spoilern lassen wollte *facepalm*


----------



## soranPanoko (9. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, eben weil ich mich ja nicht Spoilern lassen wollte *facepalm*


 
Dann schau eben nicht in einem Thread rein in dem es um den Film geht ... Was meinst du was du in einem Thread mit dem Titel *tar Trek: Into Darkness - Vorpremiere mit Trekkies und ein erster Kommentar in Playtime *bekommst? ich gehe davon aus, dass die Leute, die sowas lesen den film kennen oder sich spoilern lassen wollen und nicht rumjammern wenn sie in so einem Film den namen vom oberbösen lesen ...


----------



## NicoMendrek (10. Mai 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Dann schau eben nicht in einem Thread rein in dem es um den Film geht ... Was meinst du was du in einem Thread mit dem Titel *tar Trek: Into Darkness - Vorpremiere mit Trekkies und ein erster Kommentar in Playtime *bekommst? ich gehe davon aus, dass die Leute, die sowas lesen den film kennen oder sich spoilern lassen wollen und nicht rumjammern wenn sie in so einem Film den namen vom oberbösen lesen ...


 
Also...sowohl im Video als auch im Artikel haben wir peinlich darauf geachtet, nicht zu spoilern. Aber jetzt ist es glaube ich auch egal. Hätten wir gespoilert, hätten wir uns auch gern gleich ausführlich über die GEWALTIGEN Logiklücken dieses Plots aufregen können. Über die Story, die ab einem gewissen Punkt schon fast 1:1 bekannt und komplett vorhersehbar ist, undurchsichtige Motivationen, bescheuerte "Pläne" und Technik, die so überzogen ist, dass sie endgültig das "Science" aus "Science Fiction nimmt und wenn man drüber nachdenkt auch den Plot sinnlos macht. Und: Ich persönlich kann es nicht mehr ernst nehmen, wenn irgendjemand in einem Film oder einer Serienepisode den Namen dieses speziellen Bösewichts brüllt. Das ist inzwischen automatisch Comedy.


----------



## Lukecheater (10. Mai 2013)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Ich von in Erfurt, immerhin die Landeshauotstadt von Thüringen. Weimar, Jena, Suhl, Eisenach, Ilmenau,... alles nur 3D-Scheiße. In der Pampa wohnen, würde ich da besser finden und hoffen, dass sich das Kino dort kein 3D leisten kann.


 
hmm, das ist aber echt strange. Ich habs nochmal gecheckt: in unserem CineStar gibt es den wohl tatsächlich nur in 3D, aber in den städtischen Kinos gibt es den auch in 2D.


----------



## Worrel (10. Mai 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Dann schau eben nicht in einem Thread rein in dem es um den Film geht ... Was meinst du was du in einem Thread mit dem Titel *tar Trek: Into Darkness - Vorpremiere mit Trekkies und ein erster Kommentar in Playtime *bekommst? ich gehe davon aus, dass die Leute, die sowas lesen den film kennen oder sich spoilern lassen wollen und nicht rumjammern wenn sie in so einem Film den namen vom oberbösen lesen ...


Und was ist mit denen, die einfach nur wissen wollen, ob es sich lohnt, in den Film zu gehen? Ohne gespoilert werden zu wollen?

Denn schliesslich kann man ja auch völlig spoilerfrei einen Kommentar verfassen. 
Abgesehen davon ist es ja wohl kein Problem, im Zweifelsfall einfach mal den "Spoiler" Button oben zu verwenden.


----------



## soranPanoko (10. Mai 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und was ist mit denen, die einfach nur wissen wollen, ob es sich lohnt, in den Film zu gehen? Ohne gespoilert werden zu wollen?
> 
> Denn schliesslich kann man ja auch völlig spoilerfrei einen Kommentar verfassen.
> Abgesehen davon ist es ja wohl kein Problem, im Zweifelsfall einfach mal den "Spoiler" Button oben zu verwenden.


 
In einem Komentar kommen automatisch Grundinformationen vor. Dazu gehören natürlich auch die Namen der Rollen ... Natürlich sollte an nicht schreiben, was die Leute machen aber wenn man schon die Namen für Spoiler hält ist es absurd sich überhaupt irgendwas von den Film durchzulesen ... Natürlich sollte man nicht alles verraten (wer was macht usw.), aber das ist dermaßen bertrieben, dass es absurd ist. Irgendwo muss man auch mall ne grenze ziehen... Oder darf ich mich demnächst gespoilert fühlen, weil mir jemand sagt wann XY in die Kinos kommt 



> Also...sowohl im Video als auch im Artikel haben wir peinlich darauf  geachtet, nicht zu spoilern. Aber jetzt ist es glaube ich auch egal.  Hätten wir gespoilert, hätten wir uns auch gern gleich ausführlich über  die GEWALTIGEN Logiklücken dieses Plots aufregen können. Über die Story,  die ab einem gewissen Punkt schon fast 1:1 bekannt und komplett  vorhersehbar ist, undurchsichtige Motivationen, bescheuerte "Pläne" und  Technik, die so überzogen ist, dass sie endgültig das "Science" aus  "Science Fiction nimmt und wenn man drüber nachdenkt auch den Plot  sinnlos macht. Und: Ich persönlich kann es nicht mehr ernst nehmen, wenn  irgendjemand in einem Film oder einer Serienepisode den Namen dieses  speziellen Bösewichts brüllt. Das ist inzwischen automatisch Comedy.



und trozdem habt ihr ein Tribble und co reingepack... so ganz ohne gehts eben nicht.


----------



## Brainybug (10. Mai 2013)

Film lohnt sich. Ich hatte viel Spaß und habe jede Minute genossen. Man kann ihn auch bedenkenlos mit nicht star trek kennern sehen, da die einen eigenen film sehen werden und auch mächtig viel spaß daran haben werden. 
Ich freu mich auf den dritten Teil dieser Zeitlinie, die Renovierung tat Star Trek wirklich gut.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (10. Mai 2013)

NicoMendrek schrieb:


> Also...sowohl im Video als auch im Artikel haben wir peinlich darauf geachtet, nicht zu spoilern. Aber jetzt ist es glaube ich auch egal. Hätten wir gespoilert, hätten wir uns auch gern gleich ausführlich über die GEWALTIGEN Logiklücken dieses Plots aufregen können. Über die Story, die ab einem gewissen Punkt schon fast 1:1 bekannt und komplett vorhersehbar ist, undurchsichtige Motivationen, bescheuerte "Pläne" und Technik, die so überzogen ist, dass sie endgültig das "Science" aus "Science Fiction nimmt und wenn man drüber nachdenkt auch den Plot sinnlos macht. Und: Ich persönlich kann es nicht mehr ernst nehmen, wenn irgendjemand in einem Film oder einer Serienepisode den Namen dieses speziellen Bösewichts brüllt. Das ist inzwischen automatisch Comedy.


 
Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.


----------



## Worrel (10. Mai 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> In einem Komentar kommen automatisch Grundinformationen vor. Dazu gehören natürlich auch die Namen der Rollen ...


Allerdings ...


Spoiler



... wird ja nicht in der ersten Filmminute, in der der Bösewicht erwähnt wird, gesagt, daß es Khan sei, sondern der Name "John Harrison" verwendet. Daß dieser sich dann später als Khan heraussetllt, ist somit eine Wendung, die ganz klar einen Spoiler darstellt.





soranPanoko schrieb:


> und trozdem habt ihr ein Tribble und co reingepack... so ganz ohne gehts eben nicht.


Ein Easteregg ist was anderes als ...


Spoiler



... die Identität von einem der beiden Haupt Bösewichte zu enthüllen.


----------



## Worrel (10. Mai 2013)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.


 So ganz ohne Gegenargumente vermag ich nicht nachzuvollziehen, was daran "Schwachsinn" sein soll.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2013)

Ist es denn für die Story überhaupt wichtig, dass der Bösewicht sich FÜR DEN ZUSCHAUER als ein "alter Bekannter" herausstellt? ^^  Kirk kennt den zu dem Zeitpunkt ja (vermutlich) noch gar nicht, wo ist da also die "Wendung" dadurch, dass der Zuschauer den wahren/neuen Namen des Bösewichtes erfährt? Ändert sich für Kirk oder die anderen Protagonisten irgendetwas, nur weil der wahren Name des Bösen XY  lautet? Wenn es jetzt umgekehrt wäre, also der Film spielt NACH den alten Star Trek-Folgen, und im Film würde dann unerwartet "aufgedeckt" werden, dass der Bösewicht zB ein totgeglaubter anderer Erzfeind ist, dann würd ich die Aufregung ja verstehen...  aber es gibt ja hier noch keine Vorgeschichte zwischen den beiden K's... ^^  

Oder hat es was mit Zeitreisen zu tun, und die Erlebnisse des älteren Kirks spielen doch eine Rolle? ^^


----------



## Worrel (10. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist es denn für die Story überhaupt wichtig, dass der Bösewicht sich FÜR DEN ZUSCHAUER als ein "alter Bekannter" herausstellt? ^^ ...
> 
> Oder hat es was mit Zeitreisen zu tun, und die Erlebnisse des älteren Kirks spielen doch eine Rolle? ^^


 
Zeitlinie A:


Spoiler



*Eugenische Kriege - Khan flieht im Tiefschlaf* - Enterprise findet Schiff von Khan (TOS (der schlafende Tiger)) - Kirk setzt Khan und Konsorten auf Ceti Alpha 5 oder 6 aus -> Star Trek II Die Rache des Khan



Zeitlinie B:


Spoiler



*Eugenische Kriege - Khan flieht im Tiefschlaf *- Marcus findet Khan und weckt ihn auf -> Star Trek into Darkness


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Zeitlinie A:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Das heißt im neuen Teil wird quasi dem, was in ST 2 passiert ist, widersprochen, weil dort ja der ältere Kirk der "Erwecker" ist, und das ganze ist eine ganz andere Zeitlinie?

Ich verstehe aber trotzdem nicht, was schlimm daran sein soll, wenn man schon vor dem Ansehen des Filmes erfährt, dass der Bösewicht nun so heißt. Denn eine Vorgeschichte gibt es ja trotzdem noch nicht, das ist doch dann keine "Wende" ^^ oder ist die Wende einfach nur, dass der vorher einen netten Zeitgenossen spielt und dann sein wahres böses Gesicht zeigt? Das war doch aber eh schon klar, dass cumberbatch einen "bösen" spielt, egal wie der nun heißt...  dass der sich nun als jemand entpuppt vom Namen her, den der Zuschauer vielleicht schon kennt, ist doch eher ein "easteregg" und nichts, weswegen man die Handlung des Filmes vorausahnen kann, nur weil man diesen Fakt durch "Spoiler" erfahren hat ^^


----------



## soranPanoko (10. Mai 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist es denn für die Story überhaupt wichtig, dass der Bösewicht sich FÜR DEN ZUSCHAUER als ein "alter Bekannter" herausstellt? ^^  Kirk kennt den zu dem Zeitpunkt ja (vermutlich) noch gar nicht, wo ist da also die "Wendung" dadurch, dass der Zuschauer den wahren/neuen Namen des Bösewichtes erfährt? Ändert sich für Kirk oder die anderen Protagonisten irgendetwas, nur weil der wahren Name des Bösen XY  lautet? Wenn es jetzt umgekehrt wäre, also der Film spielt NACH den alten Star Trek-Folgen, und im Film würde dann unerwartet "aufgedeckt" werden, dass der Bösewicht zB ein totgeglaubter anderer Erzfeind ist, dann würd ich die Aufregung ja verstehen...  aber es gibt ja hier noch keine Vorgeschichte zwischen den beiden K's... ^^
> 
> Oder hat es was mit Zeitreisen zu tun, und die Erlebnisse des älteren Kirks spielen doch eine Rolle? ^^


 
Im Film nicht, was ich nach wie vor für totalen Quatsch halte, da er nunmal der gefährlichste man der Geschichte ist ... Deswegen ist es unglaubwürdig ...
Der Typ ist aufgewertet und hat mit seinen Freunden einen Krieg gegen die Menschheit angezettelt um all minderwertigen menschen auszulöschen; Er ist dafür verantwortlich, das gentechnik immernoch in der gesammten Sternenflotte geächtet ist; Er ist quasi der Star Trek Hitler, und keiner auf der Enterprise hat je von ihm gehört?...


Spoiler



Gerade die Szene wo Spock bei Spock anruft und fragt ob man ihn trauen kann... Was ist dass denn für ein Quark?


Es sind auch keine 2 unabhängige zeitlinien sondern es is eine geänderte zeitlinie, siehe Film 1; Kahns vorgeschichte pielt vorher, also ist es exakt die selbe. Im Film wird garnicht darauf eingegangen, was den Charakter in meinen augen erheblich schlechter darstehen lässt (ein Charakter ohne wirkliche Hintergrundgeschichte ist eben in meinen Augen eher ein schlecht gemachter Charakter)

Naja nebenbei bemerkt: man hätte man vieleicht Benedict nen paar stunden zum Solarium schiken sollen, so sieht er nicht ansatzweise wie das orginall aus...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Mai 2013)

Auch wenn ich den Film noch nicht gesehen habe (wird Sonntag der Fall sein), bin ich ja leider schon auf den K-Spoiler gestoßen. Mehr möchte ich dazu auch nicht wissen, sonst nimmt es mir total die Vorfreude am Film.

Aber soweit ich in Kriitken von mir gern besuchten Kinomagazin-HPs gelesen habe, steckt in STID einfach eine Hommage und Anpreisung dieses ewigen Klassikers "Der Zorn des Khan". Man habe sich von vielen Dingen dieses Teils inspirieren lassen, ohne aber die ganze Story Szene für Szene zu kopieren. Der andere Story-Background macht den Film daher auch wieder interessanter, und ich bin persönlich sehr gespannt, wie K*** von Cumberbatch verkörpert und die Figur an sich neu gestaltet wurde.

Die nerdigsten Trekkies mögen es gar nicht, wenn man auf einen ST-Klassiker zurückgreift, das ist leider Gottes eben so. Aber ich bin aufgeschlossen und bereit für Überraschungen. In erster Linie erwarte ich einfach Action, Humor und eine abermals gute Charakterzeichnung von Kirk und seiner Crew.


----------



## Zerth (10. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich ist es noch laecherlicher: vom Anschlag existieren 3D highres-Aufnahmen, die scheinbar jedem in der Sternenflotte zugaenglich sind. Irgendjemand haette ihn erkennen muessen.





soranPanoko schrieb:


> Naja nebenbei bemerkt: man hätte man vieleicht Benedict nen paar stunden zum Solarium schiken sollen, so sieht er nicht ansatzweise wie das orginall aus...


Es kann eigentlich nur eine logische Erklaerung geben: Kahns Aussehen wurde nach dem Aufwecken veraendert


----------



## Worrel (11. Mai 2013)

Zerth schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es noch laecherlicher: vom Anschlag existieren 3D highres-Aufnahmen, die scheinbar jedem in der Sternenflotte zugaenglich sind. Irgendjemand haette ihn erkennen muessen.
> Es kann eigentlich nur eine logische Erklaerung geben: Kahns Aussehen wurde nach dem Aufwecken veraendert


 Auch in der TOS Folge wird Khan nicht sofort erkannt. Grund sind die unvollständigen Daten aus der damaligen Zeit aufgrund der eugenischen Kriege.
Zudem hatte Khan sämtliche Daten über seine Abreise vernichtet, so daß niemand wußte, daß er überhaupt mit der Botany Bay geflohen war.


----------



## TheChicky (11. Mai 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Naja nebenbei bemerkt: man hätte man vieleicht Benedict nen paar stunden zum Solarium schiken sollen, so sieht er nicht ansatzweise wie das orginall aus...


 
Gott sei dank, das Original sah mehr als lächerlich aus.


----------



## soranPanoko (11. Mai 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Gott sei dank, das Original sah mehr als lächerlich aus.


 
Das soll ja auch kein Sexidol sein ... Die Rolle ist aber die gleiche, di Zeitlinie ist ja nur geändert, man hat startrek ja nicht wirklich rebootet, also sollte man sich auch (in meinen Augen) mehr oder weniger daran richten.


----------



## Enisra (11. Mai 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Auch in der TOS Folge wird Khan nicht sofort erkannt. Grund sind die unvollständigen Daten aus der damaligen Zeit aufgrund der eugenischen Kriege.
> Zudem hatte Khan sämtliche Daten über seine Abreise vernichtet, so daß niemand wußte, daß er überhaupt mit der Botany Bay geflohen war.


 
Ich würde auch mal fies sein und behaupten, das wenn jetzt einer jetzt Napoleon herzaubert, die meisten auch maximal auf die Idee kommen würden, dass das einer ist der dem halt ziemlich ähnlich sieht
Abgesehen davon das viele auch nicht erwarten würden das der so groß ist, aber es ist eigentlich sogar ziemlich Logisch das man jetzt nicht erwartet das eine Person von vor 200 Jahren sich da hinten nen Fischbrötchen bestellt


----------



## TheChicky (11. Mai 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Das soll ja auch kein Sexidol sein ... Die Rolle ist aber die gleiche, di Zeitlinie ist ja nur geändert, man hat startrek ja nicht wirklich rebootet, also sollte man sich auch (in meinen Augen) mehr oder weniger daran richten.



Bei den Hauptcharakteren sicherlich, aber bei den eher "unwichtigen" Nebencharakteren ist etwas künstlerische Freiheit durchaus gestattet, finde ich. 

Morgen abend wird er angeschaut, ich freu mich jetzt schon


----------



## Worrel (11. Mai 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Bei den Hauptcharakteren sicherlich, aber bei den eher "unwichtigen" Nebencharakteren ist etwas künstlerische Freiheit durchaus gestattet, finde ich.


Der Hauptbösewicht des Films, der nicht nur rein zahlenmäßig auf den Postern zum Film als Darsteller dominiert, sondern scheinbar auch problemlos alle anderen Schauspieler an die Wand spielt und nebenbei *die *storytechnische Verbindung zur alten Zeitlinie darstellt, ist wohl mit"unwichtig" falsch kategorisiert.

Davon abgesehen hat sich an den eugenischen Kriegen des Star Trek Universums nichts geändert und Khan sollte auch in dieser Zeitlinie den Eindruck erwecken, _"dass er ein sogenannter Sikh ist, welche besonders gut ausgebildete Krieger sind und aus der nördlichen Region von Indien stamme."_ [Quelle: Memory Alpha]


----------



## MICHI123 (11. Mai 2013)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Tut euch selbst einen gefallen und schaut euch den Film in 3D an!
> Ohne 3D verpasst ihr nämlich etwas.


 Jo, man verpasst Augenkrebs und ca 100000 Funken, Laser und Splitterdie einem ins Gesicht geschmissen werden. Ätzend.
Hätte es das Double-Feature bei uns in 2D gegeben hätte ich auf jeden fall 2D besucht.
Aber naja, gab schon ätzendere 3D-Filme, hier war es noch recht erträglich gelöst, wenn man die Eingangszene überstanden hat.

Der Film hat aber auch einfach starke Bilder und eine super Atmosphäre. Und Spock ist einfach so klasse, dass er den meisten anderen die Show stiehlt


----------



## TheClayAllison (12. Mai 2013)

Hab den heut in 2D geschaut und bin immer noch sehr beeindruckt. Wer den letzten "neuen" Teil genießen konnte wird mit diesem einen würdigen Nachfolger erhalten. Ich finde es nicht tragisch, dass die alten Folgen als Vorlage dienen und quasi neu geschrieben werden, da im ersten Teil die Vergangenheit der Enterprise durch Neros eingreifen ja neu aufgestellt wurde. Die alte Zeitlinie so wie man sie von den alten Folgen kannte erfolgt nun durch eine alternative Zeitlinie und daher kommen auch bekannte Gegner zum Vorschein. Nur eben anders 

Ich kann nur von 3D abraten, Bild ist kleiner, dunkler (durch die Brille), Bild flimmert und es ist anstregend für die Augen. Da muss 3D-Kino noch sehr weit entwickelt werden bis es ein Augenschmauß wird.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Mai 2013)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von 3D abraten, Bild ist kleiner, dunkler (durch die Brille), Bild flimmert und es ist anstregend für die Augen. Da muss 3D-Kino noch sehr weit entwickelt werden bis es ein Augenschmauß wird.


 
Stimme ich dir zu, mit einer Ausnahme: Der Hobbit mit doppelter Framerate


----------



## TheClayAllison (12. Mai 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir zu, mit einer Ausnahme: Der Hobbit mit doppelter Framerate


 
Ja die haben den Anfang gemacht der auch kritisch empfangen wurde wegen dem "Soap Effekt" aber ich glaube für 3D ist eine höhere Bildrate unumgänglich. James Camaron spielt mit dem Gedanken AVATAR II mit 60p zu drehen  Wie gesagt 3D liegt noch im Frühstadium und vielleicht erleben wir bald den Wandel zu 48p/ 60p Filmen. Ich hoffe nicht, ich steh auf die altbewährte 24p Technik


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Mai 2013)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Ja die haben den Anfang gemacht der auch kritisch empfangen wurde wegen dem "Soap Effekt" aber ich glaube für 3D ist eine höhere Bildrate unumgänglich. James Camaron spielt mit dem Gedanken AVATAR II mit 60p zu drehen  Wie gesagt 3D liegt noch im Frühstadium und vielleicht erleben wir bald den Wandel zu 48p/ 60p Filmen. Ich hoffe nicht, ich steh auf die altbewährte 24p Technik


 Nicht nur du. Zuviele Frames, und irgendwie geht für mich das Kinofeeling dahin.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Mai 2013)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Ja die haben den Anfang gemacht der auch kritisch empfangen wurde wegen dem "Soap Effekt" aber ich glaube für 3D ist eine höhere Bildrate unumgänglich. James Camaron spielt mit dem Gedanken AVATAR II mit 60p zu drehen  Wie gesagt 3D liegt noch im Frühstadium und vielleicht erleben wir bald den Wandel zu 48p/ 60p Filmen. Ich hoffe nicht, ich steh auf die altbewährte 24p Technik


 
Ja, in 2D kann man auch mMn ruhig 24fps beibehalten, aber beim Hobbit in HFR (ich mag 3D eigentlich nicht, da vor allem in schnellen Bewegungen wo das 3D interessant sein kann die Technik bei 24p versagt) bin ich ein Wagnis eingegangen und war positiv überrascht wie viel besser diese Technik in doppelter Framerate funktioniert, vorausgesetzt man kann es in Kauf nehmen sich an die Soap-artige, da flüssigere Optik gewöhnen zu müssen 
wie gesagt 3D im Kino von mir aus, aber dann richtig


----------



## StephanReis (29. Juni 2013)

Ich fand die Anspielungen auf Kinofilm 2 sehr interessant. Meiner Meinung nach ist er besser als der vorherige.


----------

